# جهاز يحاكي حساسية لمسة الإنسان



## ahmedeldeep (14 يونيو 2006)

*جهاز يحاكي حساسية لمسة الإنسان
*
*كشف النقاب عن جهاز من شأنه أن يمهد السبيل أمام صنع أياد روبوتية تتمتع بحساسية أنامل يد الإنسان. *
*وقد صنع العلماء الأمريكيون جهاز استشعار يمكنه أن "يحس" بملمس الأجسام بنفس درجة حساسية رؤوس أصابع يد الإنسان. *

*




*

*صورة تظهر حساسية الجهاز الجديد عند لمس قطعة نقدية *


*ويمكن للجهاز في المستقبل أن يساعد الجراحين في العمليات الجراحية للأعضاء الداخلية في الجسم بحيث يمنحهم إحساسا بملمس ذلك الجزء. *


*جهاز مصغر *
*وقد تسنى للعلماء من جامعة "نبراسكا" الأمريكية صنع ذلك الجهاز شديد الحساسية بصنع فيلم رقيق جدا مكون من طبقات من المعدن وجزيئات دقيقة شبه موصّلة موضوعة في الأعلى والأسفل بواسطة القطبين الكهربائيين. *
*وعندما يلمس الفيلم سطحا فإن أي ضغط يهصر طبقات الجزيئات معا. وهذا يجعل التيار الكهربائي في الفيلم يتغير مما يجعل الجزئيات تبث ضوءا وذلك حسب التأثير المعروف بـ"اختلاف الإنارة الكهربائي". وبعدها يمكن لكاميرا أن تكتشف الضوء المرئي. *
*ويقول البروفيسور رافي ساراف وهو مهندس من جامعة "نبراسكا":" الشيء الجميل أننا نجحنا في صنع جهاز بحيث تكون كمية التغير في التيار الكهربائي أو الضوء الناتج مماثلة تماما لضغطة الإصبع." *
*



**يأمل العلماء أن يصنعوا في المستقبل أياد روبوتية تتمتع بنفس حساسية يد الإنسان*


*وحتى يظهر العلماء حساسية الجهاز العالية قاموا بضغط عملة معدنية أمريكية من فئة "سينت" واحد على الجهاز فأظهر المستشعر ثنايا وجه الرئيس لنكولن وملابسه والحرفين "تي" و "واي" على القطعة النقدية. *
*ويمكن للجهاز أن يستعمل بشكل متكرر، كما يعتقد العلماء أنه سيكون مفيدا لعدد من التطبيقات الطبية لاسيما العمليات الجراحية على أعضاء داخل الجسم. *
*وبالاعتماد على حساسية الجهاز العالية سيتحسس الجراحون تورما داخليا ويعرفوا إن كان ذا طبيعة سرطانية أو شاذة، وهذا من شأنه أن يزيد من نجاح هذا النوع من العمليات. *
*ويرى خبراء في علم الروبوتات أن الجهاز سيكون إنجازا كبيرا في مجال التقنية لأسباب منها سهولة تركيبه، وقدرته على الاحتمال، ودقته العالية. *
*وقال البروفيسور "ساراف" الذي شارك في صنع الجهاز، إنه يتطلع الآن لمعرفة إمكانيات صنع جهاز بوسعه أن يتحسس درجات الحرارة فضلا عن التغيرات في درجة الملمس، أي بما يتيح له محاكاة أقرب ما تكون إلى الأحاسيس التي يشعر بها الإنسان عندما يلمس جسما ما. *
*يذكر أن البحث المتعلق بهذا الجهاز منشور في مجلة "العلوم"( Science). *

منقوول من 
BBCArabic.com​
__________________


----------



## hamzaaa (15 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة والحديثة
اتمنى لك دائما التوفيق


----------



## المهندس الطموح (17 يونيو 2006)

أسأل الله أن يعينك ويوفقك 
فعلا مواضيعك رائعة, تبعث في النفس الحماس


----------



## الشاطرنبيل (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذه الأفكار ولكني أنا الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب لدي أفكار كثيرة عن الميكاترونيك ومن يحب أن يطلع عليها فمن الممكن مراجعتي في هندسة الخوارزمي \ جامعة بغداد


----------

